
Racket: How to Code - tosh
https://www.edx.org/course/how-code-simple-data-ubcx-htc1x
======
tosh
The course is taught by Gregor Kiczales
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Kiczales](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregor_Kiczales))
prvsly at Xerox Parc and co-author of the CLOS specification.

